# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Test na daltonizm

## medyczka

Daltonizm inaczej Deuteranopia jest jednym z typów zaburzenia widzenia barw. Zaburzenia te dotyczą podstawowych trzech barw: zielonej, czerwonej i niebieskiej. Nierozpoznawanie barwy barwy zielonej deuteranopia, czerwonej to protanopia.

Daltonizm polega na jednoczesnym nierozpoznawaniu barwy zielonej  oraz czerwonej.

Dokładniej objawia się to brakiem rozróżnienia koloru czerwonego, pomarańczowego, żółtego i zielonego.
Występuje brak rozróżnienia w percepcji składowych czerwonej i zielonej, przez co barwa fioletowa oraz morska odbierana jest jako jeden kolor.

Występowanie:
Daltonizm dużo częściej występuje u mężczyzn, a dotyczy on dokładnie  około 1-8% mężczyzn i 0.5-1% kobiet. Test na daltonizm polega na przedstawieniu badanemu tablic ipseudoizochromatycznych, na których widnieją utworzone z barwnych elementów liczby, litery lub znaki.









> prawidłowe odpowiedzi:
> 
> a) - 29
> b) - 73
> c) - 45
> d) - 7
> e) - 26
> f) - 15
> g) - 16
> ...

----------

